# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] من يجيد صناعة الفشل؟؟!!!

## سابرينا

[frame="3 70"]من يجيد صناعة الفشل؟؟!!!


نعم الفشل صناعة مثله مثل النجاح !!!!!!!!!

النجاح:- هو أن تقم بتخطيط حياتك وتنظيمها وتحدد أهدافك بوضوح التى تريد الوصول إليها ثم تقم باستغلال جميع قدراتك ومهاراتك وأوقاتك لتبدأ رحلة المغامرة والتحدي مع النفس للوصول للهدف المحدد وخلال رحلتك ستقوم بالإبداع فأنت تسير فى رحلتك الخاصة للوصول إلى هدفك وعليه الوصول للنجاح هذا هو النجاح وكثيرون يجيدون صناعته.


لكن ما هى صناعة الفشل ؟!!( هل تعرفها ) إذا لم تكن تعرفها فلتبقى معى لتتعرف عليها لتعلم أين أنت؟!! ومن أنت ؟!! هل صانع نجاح ؟!!!! أم صانع فشل ؟!!!!! أم تائه لم يجد ضالته بعد ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


الفشل سيدى هو :- أن تكون بلا هدف بلا حلم بلا امانى بلا اى طموح وولدت لتمت وما بين الحياة والموت حياه تعيشها دون أن تؤثر فيها وسترحل دون أن يتأثر عالمك برحيلك فأنت بدون أهداف وأحلام ضائع تائه تعيش جسد بلا روح فالأهداف والأحلام هى من تجعلك تتنفس تعيش وتحيا من أجل شئ تريد تحقيقه وتسعى للوصول إليه. 

والهدف يختلف من شخص إلى آخر فيوجد من يسعى لينجح فى أن يجعل أولاده أصحاب علم ودين فنجاحه وسعادته فى أسرة تقيه متعلمة وأخر هدفه مال فيسعى لينجح فى الحصول عليه ليحقق به ما يتمناه وآخر يسعى لينجح فى التقدم فى عمله وتطوير نفسه وآخر يسعى لينجح فى أن يجعل بلده أرقى بلد وآخرون يبحثونا كثيرا عن النجاح فأهدافهم واضحة قد تكون صغيرة وقد تكون كبيرة قد يكون هدف واحد وقد يكون عدة أهداف لكن لايهم نوع الهدف طالما هدفا مشروع ولانوع النجاح طالما نجاح شريف المهم أن يكون الهدف واضح المعالم ومحدد .

لكن أن تحيا كفاشل يحيا بالأكسجين ويموت عندما يحين أجله فهو يسير كما تسير به سفينة الحياة فهو ليس ربان سفينته بل يجعل آخرون هم ربان سفينة حياته هذا هو الفشل وأنت أنت وحده صانعه ولكن يوجد أيضا أسباب كثيرة لصناعة الفشل فمنا :-

الخوف :- خوف الإنسان من تغير نمط حياته ومن المغامرة تجعله متكاسل عن صناعة نجاحه.
الإيحاء والإحساس بعدم تحقيق النجاح :- فهو طول الوقت يتملك إحساس انه غير قادر على فعل شئ فهو عاجز ويزيد إحساسه بذلك أن يحى لنفسه بالفشل عن طريق لا اقدر أن افعل – لا أستطيع انجاز هذا الشئ – هذا العمل صعب علي – ليس عندي وقت – ليس لدى قدرة وكل هذه الكلمات التي من شأنها أن تقوده نحو صناعة الفشل .
.لاصوت غير صوته :- بأن لا يتقبل النقد ولا النصيحة فهو دائما شاعر أنه على صواب وأن جميع أفعاله رائعة وعليه فلا يستطيع أن يسمع أحد ولا يستطيع أن يصنع نحاجه


اليأس : - فإذا فشل مره أصابه اليأس وأصبح إنسان فاشل لا يقدر على فعل شئ لماذا لا تصنع من فشل أولى خطوات الصعود إلى نجاحك لما لا تصنع من فشلك جسرا يوصلك للنجاح .

عدم الإيمان والثقة بالنفس :- فى أهم أسباب صناعة الفشل أن يكون الإنسان نفسه غير مؤمن بقدراته غير واثق بها فكيف إذا كنت عاجز عن الإيمان بنفسك كيف تتخيل أن يكون لديك القدرة على إقناع الناس بشئ والإيمان به فى حين عجزت نفسك على الإيمان به  .

وأنت هل لديك أسباب أخرى تظن أنها من أسباب صناعة الفشل ؟!!!!
هل عرفت أين أنت الآن ؟!!!!هل عرفت من أنت ؟!!!!!!!!
هل عرفت أن كنت صانع فشل أم صانع نجاح ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أم ما زالت لم تجد ضالتك بعد !!!!!!! 


إذا لم تكن وجدت ضالتك بعد لتظل معي وتـأتى بورقة وقلم  وتجلس مع نفسك  صافى الذهن واكتب ماذا تريد أن تحققه فى حياتك قد تكتب أشياء كثيرة وأحلام أكثر إقرائها جيدا ثم قد بإعادة ترتيبها من حيث الأهمية لك وعندها قم وانهض ثم أبدا في التحضير للسعي نحو أولى خطوات تحقيق حلمك وعليه أولى خطوات النجاح عندها سيدي ستتحول من تائه بين الفشل والنجاح إلى صانع نجاح وعندها فلتتذكرني وتدعوا لى أن أكون أنا أيضا صانعة نجاح  وكل من لم يجد ضالته بعد أن يتحول إلى صانع نجاح حياته عندها سنكون أمة أخرى صانعة نجاحها بايدى أولادها. [/frame]

----------


## نايف العنزي

كلامك كان في قمة الروعة واختيارك الموضوع يدل على قوة شخصيتك 
فعلن الموضوع كان جميل جدا ويعطي الانسان على الستمرار في الوصول الى الهدف اللي رسم عليه طريق حياته موضوعك كان يحمل قوة العزيمة على بناء شخصية الانسان وصبر عندها كلام في قمة الرووعة

----------


## سابرينا

*[frame="7 60"]بعد أن تعرفت على صناعة الفشل وماهى بعض أسبابه إليك الآن مقومات التغلب على الفشل :-


أن تقوم بتحديد أهدافك حسب أولويتها :- 

فعندما تقوم بتحديها ستعرف كيف تستعد لتحقيقها 

أن تقوم بتحديد فشلك وتحليله  :- 

عندما تفشل مرة ليس معناه نهاية المطاف فلتقم بتحديد فشلك وتعلم انه فشل وليد اللحظة وليس دائم وتحدد جديا الأسباب التى قادتك إلى هذا الفشل اللحظى لكي تقوم بتلافيها المرة القادمة وكما قال وليام وورد: " الفشل يجب أن يكون مُعلمنا، وليس صاحباً لمكتب دفن الموتى كما انك فشلك مرة ليس معناه هزيمتك بل هو تأخر نحو النجاح ولتجعل هذا التأخر جسرا للعبور نحو النجاح .

اعترف بنقاط ضعفك :- 

ولكى تتغلب على الفشل يجب ان تحدد نقاط ضعفك جيدا فأنت اعلم الناس بقدراتك ومواطن الضعف بها وأصدق الناس على مواجهة نفسك بها فأن كذبت على نفسك أو حاولت تجمليها فلتعلم انك ستظل كما أنت لذلك  فلتحاول أن تحدد نقاط ضعفك ولتتغلب عليها أو تتطورها لتحولها إلى خطوة لنجاحك.

صحح مسار جهودك :-

وهذه المرحلة تتغلب فيها على الفشل بإعادة جهودك من جديد  بتجنب تكرار نفس الأخطاء السابقة وتطوير قدراتك والتقدم للآمام ولتبدأ من جديد اولى خطوات النجاح .[/frame]*

----------


## سابرينا

> كلامك كان في قمة الروعة واختيارك الموضوع يدل على قوة شخصيتك 
> فعلن الموضوع كان جميل جدا ويعطي الانسان على الستمرار في الوصول الى الهدف اللي رسم عليه طريق حياته موضوعك كان يحمل قوة العزيمة على بناء شخصية الانسان وصبر عندها كلام في قمة الرووعة



*شكرا أستاذ / نايف على مرور الكريم

لكن بما أنك عضو جديد فى منتدانا أبناء مصر 
فلتكن كريما مثل مرورك ولتدعنا نتعرف عليك 
من خلال مشاركتك معنا فى الموضوع بأبداء اراءك*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أختي الحبيبة..سابرينا

موضوعك أقل ما يوصف به إنه قيم..بكل معنى الكلمة 

ده كان تسجيل حضور و لي عودة للرد بإستفاضة..

خالص التحية و دائم الود..

*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأستاذة سابرينا
موضوع رائع وكامل الأركان
الداء والدواء وبما أن الكمال لله وحده فإليك إجابة سؤال
هل لديك أسباب أخرى تظن أنها من أسباب صناعة الفشل ؟!!!!
نعم فهناك أسباب كثيرة  معظمها من البيئة المحيطة بالشخص والأشخاص المحيطين .. فكثيرا ما تجد المحبطون وذو الأغراض الخاصة .. والمخادعون وذو النفوس الضعيفة ..
إن من حولك يؤثرون عليك تأثير ما. 
تأثير ايجابي أو سلبي 
وهذا بالتالي مؤثر علي الشخص وأظن هذا من أسباب صناعة الفشل..
وللتغلب علي ذلك لابد لنا من الإخلاص مع النفس
يتفق  معظم الخبراء في علم النفس علي أن في السعي وراء الإخلاص مع النفس  هو الميل البشري إلي معاتبة النفس
فالكثيرون منا يساوون بين الإخلاص مع النفس واللوم الذاتي غير أن الإخلاص الذاتي الصحيح يتضمن تقديرا للسيئ والجيد ينبغي لنا إن نتعرف إلي ضعفنا كما ينبغي لنا كذلك أن نتعرف إلي قدراتنا .
ولعل افدح واسوا ما يرتكب المرء من أخطاء هو أن تطمس عمدا شخصيتك الحقيقية ... فالشخص الذي يحرز معرفة ذاتية ناضجة لا يعود لديه أي خوف من الحياة  يصبح بوسعه أن يتقبل كل اختياراته ومشاعره المحزنة منها والسعيدة علي السواء, المتعلقة منها بالنجاح أو الفشل 
دمت بخير

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

* 



تسجيل حضووووووووور ومتابعة لهذا الموضوع المميز 

ولى عودة ان شاء الله تعالى وشكرى وتقديرى لعطائك اختى الطيبة سابرينا 

ويارب تكونوا جميعا بخير 

والنصر للمسلمين فى كل مكان 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله



والحمد لله رب العالمين 

*

----------


## سابرينا

> *
> أختي الحبيبة..سابرينا
> 
> موضوعك أقل ما يوصف به إنه قيم..بكل معنى الكلمة 
> 
> ده كان تسجيل حضور و لي عودة للرد بإستفاضة..
> 
> خالص التحية و دائم الود..
> 
> *


*العزيزة الغالية / شعاع من نور 
فى انتظار عودتك الكريمة 
التى ستونير موضوعى بشعاع كلمتك البراق* 


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سابرينا

> الأستاذة سابرينا
> موضوع رائع وكامل الأركان


*
الاستاذ / عصام ابو ندى 
الرائع هو مرورك ومشاركتك الموضوع 
والأروع هو ذكرك لحد أسباب الفشل* 





> نعم فهناك أسباب كثيرة معظمها من البيئة المحيطة بالشخص والأشخاص المحيطين .. فكثيرا ما تجد المحبطون وذو الأغراض الخاصة .. والمخادعون وذو النفوس الضعيفة ..
> إن من حولك يؤثرون عليك تأثير ما. 
> تأثير ايجابي أو سلبي 
> وهذا بالتالي مؤثر علي الشخص وأظن هذا من أسباب صناعة الفشل..



فمخالطة الفاشلين المحبطين تؤثر على شخصية الفرد بالسلب 
فتعطى ايحاء له بأنه لن يقدر على شئ فلماذا هو يستطيع وهم غير قادرون 
وبذلك يقوموا بزرع السلبية والتواكل داخله 
وأتذكر أن كانت لى صديقة كانت تمتلك موهبة من الكتابة لكنها 
مع الاسف لم تحاول تنميتها وزاد الامر سوء انها خالطت من ليس مثلها 
فبدوا فى تتهيف ما تكتب والسخرية عليها وأن الحياة بها أشياء أفيد من
 شخبطت الورق كما كانوا يطلقون على كتباتها وعليه اندثرت موهبتها 
وعلمت وقتها أن لم تنتقى من تخالطه وترافقه وأعلمت أنها فشلت بسبب
 هؤلاء المحبطين الفاشلين الذين أعطوها انطبعا انها مثلهم لا تقدر على شئ  
ومثلما قال رسولنا الحبيب ( عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ):-
 المرء على دين خليله فينظر أحدهم من يخالل





> وللتغلب علي ذلك لابد لنا من الإخلاص مع النفس
> يتفق معظم الخبراء في علم النفس علي أن في السعي وراء الإخلاص مع النفس هو الميل البشري إلي معاتبة النفس
> فالكثيرون منا يساوون بين الإخلاص مع النفس واللوم الذاتي غير أن الإخلاص الذاتي الصحيح يتضمن تقديرا للسيئ والجيد ينبغي لنا إن نتعرف إلي ضعفنا كما ينبغي لنا كذلك أن نتعرف إلي قدراتنا


*صدقت فلا اقدر على الاخلاص والمواجهه غير نفسى هى أنا وأنا هى كلانا شئ واحد 
ومعا نستطيع أن نفعل المستحيل فلأكن مرأة نفسى ولتكن مرأتى هى نفسى الصادقة 
ولتنظر بداخلك ستجد صوتا يقول أنا وأنت يا نفسى الحبيبة نستطيع صناعة النجاح* 




> ولعل افدح واسوا ما يرتكب المرء من أخطاء هو أن تطمس عمدا شخصيتك الحقيقية ... فالشخص الذي يحرز معرفة ذاتية ناضجة لا يعود لديه أي خوف من الحياة يصبح بوسعه أن يتقبل كل اختياراته ومشاعره المحزنة منها والسعيدة علي السواء, المتعلقة منها بالنجاح أو الفشل


*هنا لا أملك غير قول لا تكن إلا أنت لا تنصهر فى شخصية أحد فلتكن أنت ولتكن ربان سفينتك*




> دمت بخير


*دمت بألف صحة وسلام ودام التواصل*

----------


## سابرينا

> تسجيل حضووووووووور ومتابعة لهذا الموضوع المميز 
> 
> ولى عودة ان شاء الله تعالى وشكرى وتقديرى لعطائك اختى الطيبة سابرينا


*الاستأذ الكبير / أشرف مجاهد 
فى انتظار عودتك لتثرى بقلمك على الموضوع وتوضيئه بنور فكرك الكبير*

----------


## نــوران

اختي الكريمة / سابرينا


موضوعك رائع و احسنت تقديمه بشكل جيد جدا

امتعتينا بتصفحه تسلم افكارك

و تقبلي مروري بكل تقدير لموضوعاتك


لكِ مني كل الود و الورد

----------


## سوما

موضوع جميل.. وفعلااااااا صحيح فى أغلب مضمونه.. :y: 
 :f2:  تسلم أيدك ..

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
عدنــا..

سابرينا بجد الموضوع كل مرة أقراه بخرج بفكرة شكل..فعلاً يا أختي جزاكِ الله ألف خير 

بدايةً لازم نتفق إنه الفشل موجود في قاموسنا كلنا..و من غيره مكناش هنحس و لا هنعرف يعني إيه نجاح..أو على أقل تقدير لما نكون بنحاول نوصل لهدف نكون عارفين إنه في شبح لازم نجاهد بكل كياننا عشان نهرب منه إسمه الفشل..

في لحظات الفشل اللي مريت بيها على مستوى تجربتي البسيطة في الحياة مريت بكل الحاجات اللي جت في المقال بتاعك...خوف و إيحاء و إهتزاز للثقة بالنفس..و كمان مش هنكر إني كنت بسيب نفسي تماماً تمر بمراحل الفشل و أحاسيسه و مشاعره ببطء..لأني بمروري بالمشاعر دي بأدرك بعدها إني مفيش قدامي إختيار تاني غير المحاولة من تاني و تالت ورابع...و لو فشلت الطريقة دي أحاول بطريقة تانية لأنه ببساطة مهما طال الوقت هتفضل دي سنة الحياة...لأنه ربنا سبحانه و تعالى بيقول :"و لقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد"

و الأشخاص اللي بتخالف سنة الحياة دي أبسط حاجة ممكن تلقاها المرض النفسي و النماذج لكده كتير..

اللي عاوزة أقوله..إنه الفشل مش بعبع لما يطلعلنا ننكمش على نفسنا و نقفل و نخاف..أعتقد بشكل ما إنه معلم للي ينظرله من الزاوية دي..
لأنك كل تجربة فشلتي فيها عرفتك إنه في طريقة أو وجهة نظر في الحياة كنتِ بتتبنيها و ثبتلك بالتجربة إنها خطأ...بس المهم إنك بقلبك تدركي ده و تعملي على إنك تغيريه بصدق و إخلاص و رغبة حقيقية في التغيير..

حاجة تانية..في أثناء سعينا لتحقيق هدف معين رسمناه و خططناله..و في عز تقدمنا ناحيته ممكن ننساه..اه والله بجد..
و على فكرة عن نفسي بحتاج من فترة للتانية أعمل إعادة شحن أو تجديد للنية أو بما إننا بنتكلم عن النجاح و الفشل تجديد الرغبة و الإرادة في الوصول للهدف ده..

حاجة تالتة كمان..الفشل و النجاح هم الوجه الآخر للتوكل و التواكل..و اللي هيفضلوا دايماً الدليل على سنة ربنا و حكمته في خلقه.." من عمل عملاً صالحاً من ذكر أو أنثى و هو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياةً طيبة و لنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون"

بعتذر بشدة عن التطويل 

و بكرر تحيتي ليكِ على الطرح فوق المتميز..

خالص التحية...و دائم الإحترام و الود..

*

----------


## سابرينا

> موضوعك رائع و احسنت تقديمه بشكل جيد جدا
> امتعتينا بتصفحه تسلم افكارك
> و تقبلي مروري بكل تقدير لموضوعاتك
> لكِ مني كل الود و الورد


*نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورا  ن*
*اختى العزيزة رائعة الكلمات/ نوران 
شكرا لك وأنت من أمتعنا بمروره 
فلكى منى كل الحب والود*




> موضوع جميل.. وفعلااااااا صحيح فى أغلب مضمونه..
>  تسلم أيدك ..


*ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــومــــــ  ــــــــــا*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سوما مروك هو الاجمل والاجمل منه 
هو عودتك لمناقشة الموضوع معنا 
سلمتى من كل شر*

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				عدنــا..:
			
		

حمد لله على عودتك كنت أنتظرها 





سابرينا بجد الموضوع كل مرة أقراه بخرج بفكرة شكل..فعلاً يا أختي جزاكِ الله ألف خير 


جزاكى وجزى من كان سبب تجمعنا هنا وجزانى خير بأذن الله






			
				بدايةً لازم نتفق إنه الفشل موجود في قاموسنا كلنا..و من غيره مكناش هنحس و لا هنعرف يعني إيه نجاح..أو على أقل تقدير لما نكون بنحاول نوصل لهدف نكون عارفين إنه في شبح لازم نجاهد بكل كياننا عشان نهرب منه إسمه الفشل..
			
		

ده أمر مفروغ منه فالكمال لله وحده لكن الفرق بين شخص ناجح واخر فاشل هو الانسان نفسه
فالناجح يستطيع تحويل فشله لجسر يعبر عليه للنجاح ويتحدى الفشل وكل الظروف لينهض من
 جديد ويبدأفى الصعود على سلم نجاح صانعه أيمانه بنفسه وقدراته وبصيص أمل  بداخله 

أن بعد الليل نهار مشرق وأن أمس واليوم شقيقهما الغد وانه حتما سوف يأتى مثل أخوته
.................وأرجع وأقول عندما تنهار كل أحلامك اخلق لنفسك املا جديد تستمر من اجله .............





			
				في لحظات الفشل اللي مريت بيها على مستوى تجربتي البسيطة في الحياة مريت بكل الحاجات اللي جت في المقال بتاعك...خوف و إيحاء و إهتزاز للثقة بالنفس..و كمان مش هنكر إني كنت بسيب نفسي تماماً تمر بمراحل الفشل و أحاسيسه و مشاعره ببطء..لأني بمروري بالمشاعر دي بأدرك بعدها إني مفيش قدامي إختيار تاني غير المحاولة من تاني و تالت ورابع...و لو فشلت الطريقة دي أحاول بطريقة تانية لأنه ببساطة مهما طال الوقت هتفضل دي سنة الحياة...لأنه ربنا سبحانه و تعالى بيقول :
"و لقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد"
و الأشخاص اللي بتخالف سنة الحياة دي أبسط حاجة ممكن تلقاها المرض النفسي و النماذج لكده كتير..
			
		


انا كمان زيك ياشعاع مريت بكل أحاسيس الفشل وبتاخد معايا وقتها ممكن تطول لكن فى النهاية بتنتهى وبترحل وبرجع من تانى عندى أمل فى بكره وفى نفسى وعلى طول الوقت فى حاجة جويا بتقول لى انى 
ممكن اعمل حاجه أحسن انى ممكن أقدر انفذ اللى بحلم بيه وهوده اللى جوا كل واحد فينا بس حد بيسمع صوت نفسه وحد تانى كاتم صوته عمله صيلنت من غير حتى فيبريشن
مثل بسيط اكيد كلنا عرفين شبح الثانوية العامة وكوارس الانتحار اللى حصلت السنة اللى فاتت 
يعنى ايه روح تنتحر عشان ماده جدت صعابه عادىولا يهمنى مش ممكن افشل فى الدراسة بس انجح فى حاجة تانى ده بقى الفرق بين واحد والتانى حد استسلم للفشل والتانى حوله لخطوه يمشى بيها للامام 
اقول لك على سر انا اصلا عمرى ما حلمت انى ادخل حقوق وطول عمرى بحلم انى اكون دكتورة امراض نفسيه ( متوليش لحد ) ولما دخلت الكليه كنت بنجح وبس وبعد التخرج متخيلتش انى هشتغل لكن حياتى اتحولت لما اشتغلت فعلا وابتديت اخطلت بالناس وعقلى يكبر سعتها عرفت احول فشلى الى نجاح واسمع صوت نفسى حتى لونجاح شخصى و بسيط على قده بس طعمه حلو اوى  






			
				اللي عاوزة أقوله..إنه الفشل مش بعبع لما يطلعلنا ننكمش على نفسنا و نقفل و نخاف..أعتقد بشكل ما إنه معلم للي ينظرله من الزاوية دي..
لأنك كل تجربة فشلتي فيها عرفتك إنه في طريقة أو وجهة نظر في الحياة كنتِ بتتبنيها و ثبتلك بالتجربة إنها خطأ...بس المهم إنك بقلبك تدركي ده و تعملي على إنك تغيريه بصدق و إخلاص و رغبة حقيقية في التغيير..
			
		

 عارفه لما كنت بعمل حاجه مش راضيه عنها او احط ثقتى فى حد ومتطلعش فى محلها كنت بزعل جدا والدنيا بتسود فى عنيا بس كنت برجع واقول ادينى اتعلم .. حتى لو انجرحت ... والضربه اللى متموتنيش تقوينى


(فلتجعل كل خطوة فى الفشل تجربة تتعلم منها 
وتضيفاها لملف خبراتك السابقة لتنظر لها عند الحاجه ولا تعاود الكره)





			
				حاجة تانية..في أثناء سعينا لتحقيق هدف معين رسمناه و خططناله..و في عز تقدمنا ناحيته ممكن ننساه..اه والله بجد..
و على فكرة عن نفسي بحتاج من فترة للتانية أعمل إعادة شحن أو تجديد للنية أو بما إننا بنتكلم عن النجاح و الفشل تجديد الرغبة و الإرادة في الوصول للهدف ده..


انا بقى زيك وبشبه نفسى بالعربيه اللى محتاجه بنزين عشان تمشى اول ما تفضى اروحا مليها على طول


(جدد نيتك باستمرار فى تحتاج ان ترويها  بالعزيمة والتحدى والاستمرارمثل الزهره التى تحتاج للشمس والماء)





			
				حاجة تالتة كمان..الفشل و النجاح هم الوجه الآخر للتوكل و التواكل..و اللي هيفضلوا دايماً الدليل على سنة ربنا و حكمته في خلقه
" من عمل عملاً صالحاً من ذكر أو أنثى و هو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياةً طيبة و لنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون
			
		

صدق الله العظيم 

(كن متوكلا على الله وأياك والتواكل )





			
				بعتذر بشدة عن التطويل :
و بكرر تحيتي ليكِ على الطرح فوق المتميز..
خالص التحية...و دائم الإحترام و الود..




لا اعتذار فليتك كتتبى صفحات فحروفك شعاع من نور 
خالص حبى وتقدير لقلمك 

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزتى سابرينا*
*حبى للبحث و التنقيب أوصلنى إلى ما يلى:*




> *مواصفات الفشل والنجاح*  
> أضع لكم هنا مقارنة قام بها علماء النفس توضح لنا جليا الفرق بين تفكير شخص يريد النجاح وآخر يريد الفشل: 
> *فالذي يريد النجاح:*  
> - يلتزم بتعهداته. 
> - يدرس المشاكل التي تواجهه جيداً. 
> - يحترم غيره من المتفوقين ويسعى للتعلم منهم. 
> - يعرف متى تكون المواجهة ومتى تقبل الحلول الوسط. 
> - يشعر بالمسؤولية حتى خارج نطاق دائرته. 
> - لا يتهيب كثيراً من الإخفاق أو الخسارة. 
> ...


 




> لقد تعلمت البكاء من ضحكي
> وتعلمت الحكمة من حمقي
> فما العجب ان اتعلم الرشاد من فسقي
> 
> الإثنين,يونيو 23, 2008 
> 
> *اقوال حكماء عن الفشل والنجاح* 
> 
> 
> ...





وللحديث بقية بإذن الله

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="2 70"]1-الزعيم الإنجليزي (السير ونستون تشرشل) :

كان الزعيم البريطاني اللامع بليدا وهو يافع بحيث إن والده اعتقد أنه لن يستطيع جني معيشته ومع أن تشرشل كان يحب التاريخ والأدب إلا أنه رفض دراسة اللاتينية واليونانية والرياضيات ودخل مدرسة ((هرو)) تلميذا كسولا وفشل مرتين في امتحان الدخول إلى مدرسة ((ساند هارست)) وقد اجتاز الامتحان في المحاولة الثالثة ولكنه واجه بعدئذ بعض الصعوبات التي عجز عن التغلب عليها لكنه بعض ذلك اصبح تشرشل.

2- عالم الطبيعات الإنجليزي (تشارلز داروين) :

كان داروين الصغير من أفشل التلاميذ في المدرسة وأكسلهم إلى درجة أن والده كان يعيب عليه ذلك باستمرار وينهره قائلا: ((إنك سوف تجر العار على نفسك وعلى عائلتك)). سقط داروين في دراسة الطب في جامعة إدنبره فانتقل إلى جامعة كمبردج حيث أخفق أيضا ولم يظهر نبوغه في التاريخ الطبيعي إلا حين انطلق في رحلة على متن السفينة ((بيغل)) عام 1831 إذ حول الرحلة إلى إحدى أهم الرحلات العلمية في التاريخ مستفيدا من نتائج أبحاثه خلالها لتأسيس نظرية التطور أو النشوء.

3- المخترع الأميركي (توماس إديسون) :

لم يوثر فضول ((إديسون)) الغريب أيام طفولته في أحد سوى أمه المتسامحة ووصفه أستاذه الأول بأنه ((مشوش)) ونعته والده ((بالغباء)) وحذر مدير مدرسته من أنه ((لن يكن ناجحا في أي شيء)) غير أن أمه تمكنت من جعله قارئا نهما وسرعان ما بدأ يقوم باختراعات علمية وقد بلغ عدد الاختراعات المسجلة باسمه أكثر من ألف اختراع ذات فضل هائل على البشرية.

4- الفيزيائي الألماني (ألبرت آينشتاين) :

كان والدا ((آينشتاين)) يخافان على ابنهما لأنه يتلعثم في كلامه حتى التاسعة من عمره ولأنه كان يطيل التفكير قبل الإجابة على سؤال من الأسئلة وكان متأخرا في كل دروسه الثانوية باستثناء الرياضيات حتى أن أحد أساتذته نصحه بترك المدرسة لأنه فاشل و تأخر دخوله إلى معهد ((بوليتيكنيك زوريخ)) مدة عام لأنه فشل في امتحان الدخول وحتى بعد تخرجه من هذا المعهد وجد صعوبة في العثور على وظيفة ولكنه في تلك الأثناء كان يصوغ أفكاره الأولى حول نظرية النسبية.

5- ملك السيارات (هنري فورد) :

كان فورد في بداية حياته الدراسية يجد صعوبة كبيرة في القراءة والكتابة وكان لديه ميل نحو عمل الآلات منذ نعومة أظفاره وكان يصلح الآلات في مزرعة والده ويسلي زملاءه بصنع محركات البخار ودواليب الماء.

6- العالم الإنجليزي (إسحاق نيوتن) : 

لم يكن هناك أمل كبير بمستقبله وهو صغير على الرغم من ذكائه العظيم ومع أنه كان كسولا مهملا إلا أنه أولع بالميكانيكا وسمح لنيوتن بمتابعة تعلمه على الرغم من إخفاقه التام في دراسته لأنه يدير مزرعة أهله ولم يتحرر من بلادته إلا على أثر شجار عنيف هز كيانه وحفزه على تحسين وضعه وسرعان ما باشر دراساته الرياضية والفيزيائية التي أحدثت ثورة في العلم.

7- الرسام الإسباني (بابلو بيكاسو) :

كان تقدم بيكاسو في المدرسة بطيئا لأنه كان يرفض القيام بأي عمل سوى الرسم وكان بالكاد يقرأ ويكتب عندما أخرجه والده من المدرسة في سنه العاشرة وتخلى عنه أستاذه الخاص الذي كان يعده لدخول المرحلة الثانوية بعد أن فقد الأمل في تلقينه الحساب وبعد أن نجح بتفوق في امتحان الدخول إلى كلية الرسم والفنون ترك الكلية لشعوره بالملل والضجر ليبدأ بدراسة الرسم دراسة خاصة في مدريد وباريس حيث كافح عدة سنوات قبل أن يدمغ بصماته الخالدة على الفن العالمي.

8- المهندس الاسكتلندي (جيمس واط) :

كان يعاني في طفولته من شقيقة مزمنة (ألم نصف الرأس) وكان رقيقا جدا بحيث إن رفقاءه في الصف كانوا يخدعونه ويرعبونه وكان ((خاملا وكسولا)) في دروسه غير أنه أبدى اهتماما وتفوقا في الهندسة في سن 13 وبدأ منذ ذلك الوقت ينمي قدراته العقلية إلى أن اخترع المحرك البخاري الذي ساعد على خلق الثورة الصناعية
مـــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــــــــقــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــول
[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="13 60"]
هذه هى نماذج للنجاح  يوجد من يقول أين نحن من هؤلاء العباقرة ؟
أتعلم هم أشخاص عاديون لكن الفرق بيننا وبينهم إنهم رؤى بداخلهم شعاع من نور 
فحولوه إلى مصباح يقضى على الظلام الكامن داخلهم وغزلوا من ضوءه رداء للنجاح 
وأنت فلتبحث عن الضوء الذي بداخلك عن شعاع أمل عن خطوة نحو النجاح ولتنطلق.........................[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

> موضوع فى قمة اروعة انا مش عارف اقول ايه


*البرنس / فاضل
شكرا على مرورك *

----------


## سابرينا

> عزيزتى سابرينا
> حبى للبحث و التنقيب أوصلنى إلى ما يلى:


*الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربينى 
ليس بيدى غير كلمة شكرأقدمها لك على مرورك الجميل وإضافتك الأجمل الذى أثرت وأضافة على الموضوع كثيرا
عندما قرأت اسم حضرتك انتابنى شعور القلق فأنا أعلم أنك ناقد شرس لكنى لم أتوقع أضافتك المضيئة للموضوع 
فشكرا على مرورك الكريم ولتتقبل تحياتى ((سابرينا))*

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="10 70"]أجمل ما قيل عن النجاح 

الحياة إما أن تكون مغامرة جرئيه ... أو لا شيء ( هيلين كيلر ) 

ليس هناك من هو أكثر بؤساً من المرء الذي أصبح اللا قرار هو عادته الوحيدة ( وليام جيمس ) 

غالبا ما يكون النجاح حليف هؤلاء الذين يعملون بجرأة، ونادراً ما يكون حليف أولئك المترددين الذي يتهيبون المواقف ونتائجها. (جواهر لال نهرو) 

نحن نسقط لكي ننهض... ونهزم في المعارك لنحرر نصراً أروع.. تماما كما ننام لكي نصحوا أكثر قوةً ونشاطاً. (بروانبخ)

ينقسم الفاشلون إلى نصفين: هؤلاء الذين يفكرون ولا يعملون، وهؤلاء الذين يعملون ولا يفكرون أبداً. (جون تشارلز سالاك) 


إننا ندفع ثمنا غالياً من جراء خوفنا من الفشل. إنه عائق كبير للتطور يعمل على تضييق أفق الشخصية ويحد من الاستكشاف والتجريب، فلا توجد معرفة تخلو من صعوبة وتجربة من الخطأ والصواب .... وإذا أردت الاستمرار في المعرفة عليك أن تكون مستعداً طيلة حياتك لمواجهه خطورة الفشل. (جون جاردينر) 

يلوم الناس ظروفهم على ما هم فيه من حال.. ولكني لا أؤمن بالظروف فالناجحون في هذه الدنيا أناس بحثوا عن الظروف التي يريدونها فإذا لم يجدوها وضعوها بأنفسهم. (برنارد شو) 

عندما أقوم ببناء فريق فأني أبحث دائما عن أناس يحبون الفوز ، وإذا لم أعثر على أي منهم فأنني ابحث عن أناس يكرهون الهزيمة ( روس بروت ) 

إن أعظم اكتشاف لجيلي ، هو أن الإنسان يمكن أن يغير حياته ، إذا ما استطاع أن يغير اتجاهاته العقلية ( وليام جيمس ) 

إن المرء هو أصل كل ما يفعل ( ارسطو ) 

إن الإجابة الوحيدة على الهزيمة هي الانتصار ( ونستون تشرشل). 

لعله من عجائب الحياة ،إنك إذا رفضت كل ما هو دون مستوى القمة ، فإنك دائما تصل إليها (سومرست موم ) 

إن ما يسعى إليه الإنسان السامي يكمن في ذاته هو ، أما الدنيء فيسعى لما لدى الآخرين (كونفويشيوس ) 

قد يتقبل الكثيرون النصح ، لكن الحكماء فقط هم الذين يستفيدون منه ( بابليليوس سيرس ) 

عليك أن تفعل الأشياء التي تعتقد أنه ليس باستطاعتك أن تفعلها .( روزفلت ) 

من يعش في خوف لن يكون حراً أبدا ( هوراس ) 

الرجل العظيم يكون مطمئناً ، يتحرر من القلق ، بينما الرجل ضيق الأفق فعادة ما يكون متوتراً (كونفويشيوس ) 

إن عينيك ليست سوى انعكاسا لأفكارك ( د إبراهيم الفقي ) 

افعل الشيء الصحيح فأن ذلك سوف يجعل البعض ممتناً بينما يندهش الباقون ( مارك توين ) 

أن العالم يفسح الطريق للمرء الذي يعرف إلى أين هو ذاهب ( رالف و.أمرسون ) 

إنسان بدون هدف كسفينة بدون دفة كلاهما سوف ينتهي به الأمر على الصخور ( توماس كارليل ) 

ليست الأهداف ضرورية لتحفيزنا فحسب ، بل هي أساسية فعلاً لبقائنا على قيد الحياة (روبرت شولر) 

إن السعادة تكمن في متعه الإنجاز ونشوه المجهود المبدع ( روزفلت ) 

إن الاتجاه الذي يبدأ مع التعلم سوف يكون من شأنه أن يحدد حياه المرء في المستقبل ( أفلاطون ) 

[/frame]

----------


## إيهاب فؤاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية إجلال لقلم تقتنيه أختي الكريمة (سابرينا) صاحبة الموضوع، 
وتحية مثلها لكل مَن زاده روعة من إخواني وأخواتي الكرام بمداخلاتهم القيمة.
طرح متكامل ماتع حقا! 
حُق لهذا الفكر البنّاء كل الاحترام التقدير.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربينى* 
> *ليس بيدى غير كلمة شكرأقدمها لك على مرورك الجميل وإضافتك الأجمل الذى أثرت وأضافة على الموضوع كثيرا*
> *عندما قرأت اسم حضرتك انتابنى شعور القلق فأنا أعلم أنك ناقد شرس لكنى لم أتوقع أضافتك المضيئة للموضوع* 
> *فشكرا على مرورك الكريم ولتتقبل تحياتى ((سابرينا))*


**
*الناقد الشرس يلتهم أحد ضحاياه*
*قبل تناول فطاره الذى يعقبه عادة*
*فنجان نسكافيه بملعقة عسل نحل* 
*أنا قلت للحديث بقية مين قال أنا أنتهيت منك  يا عزيزتى سابرينا وأنا هذا الناقد الشرس والله لقب جديد أحصل عليه فمن الآن أنا الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى الناقد الساخر اللاذع والشرس صديق كل صلعاوى القرعاوى وحسام عمر وإبن رشد وماما زوزو وحنان وقلب مصر ومصراوية جدا وطائر من الشرق وسيد جعيتم وعاطف هلال وابن البلد وأحمد فنديس ومحمد عبد المجيد طائر من الشمال وريم ولولى وعم نوران وصديق الكيماوى وإبن طيبه وإسكندرانى ودراجون شادو وحمادو وأم احمد وأم البنات وهمسة حب ولمسة حنان ورويتر وأخت ضابط شرطة وفتى مصر وبوكى بوكى وعز الدين وهايدى دياب وعراقيه وأفتخر وأيمن خطاب ونوجى وسوما و الشيماء وشاطئ البحر وعصفور الشعر ومحمد ذهنى وألب أرسلان ومحمد الثالث ومحمد رفعت ولمسة وأمة الله  وأشرف المجاهد و القواس واهلاوى شديد وابو زوبة واحمد عدوان وجنة الله وجيهان محمد على ود. ريحانه وساميه أبو زيد واوشا أم محمد وناريمان وشعاع من نور وسيد عطية وزهراء ورضا لابى وبوسى كات وطيور الجنه ونصر عبد الحميد وهمسة 2010 وعصام كابو وغادة جاد  وسندس وسامح عطية من سوهاج وريد ديفيل وحبيبه مصريه وأناكوندا....وتطول القائمة إلى أكثر من 7 صفحات وآخر القائمة ستجدون سابرينا مع العلم أول القائمة زى آخر القائمة لا فرق بين هذا وذاك كلهم أحبابى وأبنائى وبناتى وأصدقائى وصديقاتى كل ده وأنا على الريق لم أتناول إفطارى وفنجان النسكافيه بعسل النحل*

*بعد الفطار سأقلب موضوع "سابرينا" رأسا على عقب*
*فعلى الجميع إرتداء خوذات الأمان من الآن*



*لا تنسوا زيارة موضوع أبو زوبة*

شبكة العنكبوت بعد المطر سبحان الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أسوأ ما قيل عن الفشل


اللى ممعهوش ميلزموش ( محمد حسنى مبارك) 

إدينا عقلك وسيب الباقى علينا (الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى المصرى)

إللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفهوش (أغلبية الشعب المصرى)

يا عم يعنى هى بلدنا (المهمشين من الشعب المصرى)

يا عم سيبنا ناكل عيش ونربى العيال (السلبيين من الشعب المصرى)

إنتخابات مين وتصويت مين ياعم ماهما مطبخنها من الأول (كل من لا يملك بطاقة إنتخابية من الشعب المصرى)

الجنين فى بطن أمه بيقول نفديك يا جمال (جنين عضو فى الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى المصرى)

موافقه (د. فتحى سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب المصرى)

*وللحديث بقية بإذن الله
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> **
> *الناقد الشرس يلتهم أحد ضحاياه*
> *قبل تناول فطاره الذى يعقبه عادة*
> *فنجان نسكافيه بملعقة عسل نحل* 
> *أنا قلت للحديث بقية مين قال أنا أنتهيت منك  يا عزيزتى سابرينا وأنا هذا الناقد الشرس والله لقب جديد أحصل عليه فمن الآن أنا الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى الناقد الساخر اللاذع والشرس صديق كل صلعاوى القرعاوى وحسام عمر وإبن رشد وماما زوزو وحنان وقلب مصر ومصراوية جدا وطائر من الشرق وسيد جعيتم وعاطف هلال وابن البلد وأحمد فنديس ومحمد عبد المجيد طائر من الشمال وريم ولولى وعم نوران وصديق الكيماوى وإبن طيبه وإسكندرانى ودراجون شادو وحمادو وأم احمد وأم البنات وهمسة حب ولمسة حنان ورويتر وأخت ضابط شرطة وفتى مصر وبوكى بوكى وعز الدين وهايدى دياب وعراقيه وأفتخر وأيمن خطاب ونوجى وسوما و الشيماء وشاطئ البحر وعصفور الشعر ومحمد ذهنى وألب أرسلان ومحمد الثالث ومحمد رفعت ولمسة وأمة الله  وأشرف المجاهد و القواس واهلاوى شديد وابو زوبة واحمد عدوان وجنة الله وجيهان محمد على ود. ريحانه وساميه أبو زيد واوشا أم محمد وناريمان وشعاع من نور وسيد عطية وزهراء وضا لابى وبوسى كات وطيور الجنه ونصر عبد الحميد وهمسة 2010 وعصام كابو وغادة جاد  وسندس وسامح عطية من سوهاج وريد ديفيل وحبيبه مصريه وأناكوندا....وتطول القائمة إلى أكثر من 7 صفحات وآخر القائمة ستجدون سابرينا مع العلم أول القائمة زى آخر القائمة لا فرق بين هذا وذاك كلهم أحبابى وأبنائى وبناتى وأصدقائى وصديقاتى كل ده وأنا على الريق لم أتناول إفطارى وفنجان النسكافيه بعسل النحل*
> 
> *بعد الفطار سأقلب موضوع "سابرينا" رأسا على عقب*
> *فعلى الجميع إرتداء خوذات الأمان من الآن*
> 
> ...


مستعدين يا دكتور للهجوم

الاسكندرية تم تأمين سواحلها

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مستعدين يا دكتور للهجوم 
> الاسكندرية تم تأمين سواحلها


 
*لكن ماذا عن باب المندب وخليج عدن ومن يتسترون وراء قراصنة الصومال!*
**


*قولى يا إسكندارنى حتحلها إزاى بقى؟!*
*وأنا هجومى حيكون من أضعف حته يا باشا؟!*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


موضوع مميز وفكر مرتب 

عرضتى فكرتك بسلاسه ويسر 

جعلتى العقل يقارن مع كل كلمة فى المضاد لها 

تكلمتى عن الفشل والهدف النجاح 

شرحتى اسباب الفشل وعرضتى طريق النجاح 

ويبقى للانسان ان يختار اى طريق يسلك 

تثير فكرى دائما مقوله احببت ان اعرضها فى موضوعك القيم 

القضيب العادي من الحديد قيمته حوالي 5 دولارات .
فإذا صنعت منه حدوة فرس , أصبحت قيمته حوالي11 دولاراً .
وإذا صنعت منه مفكات , أصبحت قيمته حوالي 15 دولاراً .
وإذا صنعت منه إبراً , أصبحت قيمته حوالي 3500 دولار .
نفس الشئ يصدق على نوعية أخرى من الخامات : 
أنـــــت 
 إن قيمتك تتحدد بالشئ الذي تقرر أن تصنعه من نفسك


لك منى دائما خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> القضيب العادي من الحديد قيمته حوالي 5 دولارات .
> فإذا صنعت منه حدوة فرس , أصبحت قيمته حوالي11 دولاراً .
> وإذا صنعت منه مفكات , أصبحت قيمته حوالي 15 دولاراً .
> وإذا صنعت منه إبراً , أصبحت قيمته حوالي 3500 دولار .
> نفس الشئ يصدق على نوعية أخرى من الخامات :


 

*الفشل كل الفشل أنك أستعملت الدولار الأمريكى كعملة تسعر بها الحديد ومنتجاته ولم تستعمل الجنيه المصرى!*
*أنكم هكذا تساعدوا على فشل الجنيه المصرى أمام العملات الأخرى!*
[frame="1 80"]اللى  بعده![/frame]

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> اللى بعده!


 هاراس جاي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

***عزيزتى سابرينا*

*جميل جدا كل ما خضناه بخصوص نجاح وفشل الأشخاص*
*ولكن الأهم من هذا كله أن نخوض معا فى نجاح وفشل الأمم*
*فما الفائدة من نجاح  بعض الأشخاص فى حين أن أممهم فاشلة!*

*



ما استولي اليأس علي أمة الا أخملها ولا خالط قلوب قوم إلا أضعفها .. الشيخ مصطفي الغلاييني





فشل بناء الأمم الديمقراطية

كتاب أنصح بقراءة ملخصه
قد ينفعنا فى نقاشنا حول نجاح وفشل الأمم
*

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحية إجلال لقلم تقتنيه أختي الكريمة (سابرينا) صاحبة الموضوع، 
> وتحية مثلها لكل مَن زاده روعة من إخواني وأخواتي الكرام بمداخلاتهم القيمة.
> طرح متكامل ماتع حقا! 
> حُق لهذا الفكر البنّاء كل الاحترام التقدير.


*الاستاذ / ايهاب فؤاد 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وتحية  لمن يقوم بالتحية 
وتحية اخرى معطره بالورود
 لاصحاب العقول الناضجة 
التى تنتقى ما تقرءه 
شكرا على المرور الجميل*

----------


## سابرينا

*الدكتور المهندس / جمال الشربينى 

مرحبا بتواجدك دائما فى الموضوع فكلنا هنا للافاده* 




> إللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفهوش


*انا اتفق معك فى هذه المقولة فكثيرا ما  تضيع فرص بسببها 
فهى مقولة يتواكل عليها  كثيرا من الناس لخوفهم من المغامرة 
أو أختراق باب جديد لم يخترقوه من قبل فخوفهم هو المسيطر عليهم 
لذلك اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفهوش* 
*
لكن لكل من يريد ألا يكون صانع فشل لمن يريد اختراق باب النجاح* 


*لنقل انطلق واخترق كل باب جديد طالما يجعلك تتقدم خطوة نحو النجاح 
فأنت دارس جيد لخطواتك لا تقف على الرمال بل على ارضا من صخر* 





> عزيزتى سابرينا
> جميل جدا كل ما خضناه بخصوص نجاح وفشل الأشخاص
> ولكن الأهم من هذا كله أن نخوض معا فى نجاح وفشل الأمم
> فما الفائدة من نجاح بعض الأشخاص فى حين أن أممهم فاشلة!


* كيف للامم ان ترتقى وتنجح بدون نجاح ابنائها ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فاذا كانت الافراد ناجحة  حتما ستنجح الدول وليبدأ كل واحد بنفسه*

----------


## سابرينا

> اختى العزيزة 
> سابرينا 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> موضوع مميز وفكر مرتب 
> 
> عرضتى فكرتك بسلاسه ويسر 
> 
> ...



*استاذى اسكندرانى 
دائما وجودك يسعدنى 
لانه دليل ان الاستاذ معجب بعمل تلميذته وراضى عن ادءها* 


..................أنـــــت........................  .

 إن قيمتك تتحدد بالشئ الذي تقرر أن تصنعه من نفسك

*نعم صدقت ويا ليتنا جميعا نقرر ان نكون صناع نجاح*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## رحمة



----------

